# Global period question (51798 & 57288)



## pvang (Mar 11, 2010)

Can a provider bill procedure 51798 (Measurement of post-voiding residual urine and/or bladder capacity by ultrasound, non-imaging) within the 90 day global after performing 57288 (Sling operation for stress incontinence)? As far as I know, I have found no documentation on not being able to bill 51798 during the post op period. Please help! 

Thanks! 

Pa Tang


----------



## philipwells (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm sure it's included in the original surgery fee reimbursement. The only reason I say that is because the diagnosis you will be using will be the same as the one that is in a current 90-day post-op. If the physician is performing the 51798 because it's unrelated to the sling, then by all means bill it.


----------



## lzavala (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm coming across the same question in our office.  I also haven't found documentation to state we cannot bill the 51798 during the post op period.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 3, 2020)

51798 is considered a diagnostic, not therapeutic procedure.  Diagnostic procedures are excluded from the global surgical package, so this can be reported and billed during the global period.  The code is set up as such in the physician fee schedules, so no modifier should be necessary.


----------

